# SVG und <image>-Tag



## OnlyFoo (16. September 2008)

Hey, ich erstelle inline eine SVG-Datei, das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut. Namespaces und so sind alle ok. Ich möchte jedoch innerhalb der SVG eine weitere SVG über den image Tag einbinden: <image xlink:href='clock-hand-second.svg' width='100px' height='100px' />. Das geht jedoch nicht. Etwas googlen hat erbracht, dass man über den image-Tag im Firefox nur png/jpg einbinden kann, aber keine andere .svg-Datei. Die Referenz/Spezifikation sieht das jedoch vor.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, obich da tricksen kann? Momentan wandel ich die SVG einfach in PNG um, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der sache.
Funktionieren soll das am Ende nur im Firefox3+
Gruß, Olli


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

laut dem hier geht es nicht.

Gruss


----------



## OnlyFoo (16. September 2008)

Eben genau das hab ich auch gelesen. Deswegen frag ich, obs irgendeine art Workaround gibt...
mit XMLHttpReqeust das SVG laden und dann einfügen hab ich schon probiert. Führte aber zu dem Problem, dass einige IDs doppelt definiert wurden, und dann einige Farbverläufe fehlerhaft waren.
Das wiederum hab ich gelöst indem ich die doppelten ids gegen neue ausgetauscht hab und alle Attribute geändert hab, wo die alte ID vorkam. Dauert aber etwa 200ms... bei 8 SVG-bildern, die ich lade, dauert das zulange =)


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber wenn sie es schon in der Bugliste behandeln, dann ist es meistens auch so  .


----------



## OnlyFoo (16. September 2008)

was mir gerade einfällt: kann man den html-<object>-Tag in einer SVG nutzen und damit vielleicht eine weitere SVG einbinden?


----------



## Maik (16. September 2008)

Hi,

zumindest liesse sich mit besagtem Element eine SVG-Datei in ein HTML-Dokument einbinden - siehe http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm#datendateien.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Davon bin ich eigentlich ausgegangen, siehe den link von oben.

Bsp.


```
<html>
<body>
Zoom images with scroll wheel. Click and drag to move.<br/>
<hr/>
With svg:
<object data="zoomframe1.svg" type="image/svg+xml"
        width="300" height="300">
    <embed src="zoomframe2.svg" type="image/svg+xml"
           width="300" height="300" />
</object>
With png:
<object data="zoomframe2.svg" type="image/svg+xml"
        width="300" height="300">
    <embed src="zoomframe2.svg" type="image/svg+xml"
           width="300" height="300" />
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## OnlyFoo (16. September 2008)

Nochmal klarstellen 


OnlyFoo hat gesagt.:


> was mir gerade einfällt: kann man den html-<object>-Tag in einer SVG nutzen und damit vielleicht eine weitere SVG einbinden?


----------



## Maik (16. September 2008)

Dann sag ich mal: Nein 

mfg Maik


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Ich schliesse mich meinen Vorredner an


----------

